# dendroaspis viridis photos



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

Just a few pics of my d. viridis.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Very Nice Dougie :¬) . As you know i'm not an elapid man but, these are crackers. Look good and healthy too


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

stunning dougie. did you manage to get in touch with that woman


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

They are awful!! Badly photographed as well.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Looks very sinister in the dark! :2thumb:


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> They are awful!! Badly photographed as well.


 I hope you have that green eyed monster on your DWA.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

one almost looks blue ,are these from the same area ,north russia ?


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice Dougie!


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

mattykyuss said:


> one almost looks blue ,are these from the same area ,north russia ?


Am I missing something.....?


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

jasper1 said:


> Originally Posted by *mattykyuss*
> _one almost looks blue ,are these from the same area ,north russia ?_
> Am I missing something.....?


There may be a little confusion here, on a previous thread I said I got them from a Russian called Kirill Bagatarov, Georgiyevsky perreulok 78,125 009 Moscow. He sold them to me as a breeding group of 2.2. C.B. I bought them at Hamm in March this year. When probed they were all males.:devil:. Dendroaspis viridis comes from West Africa, Sierra Leone, Liberia, and Cote d Lvoive.


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

greenvenom said:


> There may be a little confusion here, on a previous thread I said I got them from a Russian called Kirill Bagatarov, Georgiyevsky perreulok 78,125 009 Moscow. He sold them to me as a breeding group of 2.2. C.B. I bought them at Hamm in March this year. When probed they were all males.:devil:. Dendroaspis viridis comes from West Africa, Sierra Leone, Liberia, and Cote d Lvoive.


Ah, thanks for clarifying. I know where they come from, hence why I was confused with the Russia comment.


----------

